# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Am I crazy to never unload filament?

## Nozzle

I'm fairly new to 3D printing, and my printer is a Flash Forge Dreamer.I've watched all the videos about unloading filament, and read all the posts about it, but it just seems like a source of trouble to avoid.When the filament is pulled out, there are is always a very thin hair of filament created as it is pulled out.Then, when the new filament is pushed into the feeder, that "hair" gets pushed down into the feeder where it can get wrapped around the feeder gear.Just seems like a source of future problems to avoid.What I have been doing is just snipping the filament off close to the feeder, and then selecting Load Filament and as the old filament is drawn into the feed head, I just stick the new filament in behind it. I can feel the feed gear grab hold and start feeding the new filament and just let go and let the feeder run for 10 seconds seconds to make sure there's no bubble in the extruder. Am I crazy doing this?

----------

